# Game 7 MAvericks vs Rockets (May 7)



## mavsmania41

Mavs 104
Rockets 103


----------



## xray

( Where's the posts? It's game 7, people.)

Avery pulls something from his fresh approach, crowd deafens visiting team, Dirk hits first 5 shots, and finally, Bradley and Yao wrestle at mid court while cheerleaders surround them.

Mavs 98
Rox 88 :banana:


----------



## mavsmania41

Get excited people lets cheer the Mavs onto a victory!


----------



## Drewbs

Oh come on, its going to be a classic game 7. We need an overly obnoxious and elaborate game thread!


----------



## hobojoe

I think the Rockets are going to pull this one out, led my Tracy McGrady's triple-double. T-Mac should have at least 6 or 7 assists off the high pick and roll with Yao, no problem. I think Van Gundy's going to try and give T-Mac a couple extra minutes of rest in the first half and/or 3rd quarter assuming the game is close, or the Rockets are winning so that he can be relatively fresh for the 4th quarter.


----------



## mavsmania41

I am really nervous cuz of the Tmac factor I hate the fact that it is played in Dallas cuz Houston plays better on the Road then in Dallas.


----------



## Drewbs

mavsmania41 said:


> I am really nervous cuz of the Tmac factor I hate the fact that it is played in Dallas cuz Houston plays better on the Road then in Dallas.


Dallas has a 29-12 road record, Houston only has a 25-16 road record. Dallas is also better at home than Houston is.

I'm still scared thoguh. Tmac is going to play pick and roll all game, Dallas has been countering the pick and roll to limited success, but it takes Josh Howard out of the game defensively because he doesn't truly play Tmac on the ball.


----------



## fuzzrhythm

bah, it's my birthday AND I have to work tonight. I should be off in time to catch the last 30 mins or so. We really need the Mavs to win tonight.

Mavs 101
Rockets 98


----------



## Elyas

Today's my lucky day. My wife and I get to babysit my cousin's little girl tonight.

Why is that lucky?

My cousin has a 60' HD TV.

Mavs - 97
Rockets - 89


----------



## kuen1

Houston has got to go down! :curse: 

I just want to see this team come together and play an all around solid game. If they do that they it's over for Houston. They just have to feed off the crowd and the energy of a game 7 and attack Houston with no mercy.
Come on Mavs!!! Send these chumps home with their heads hanging!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
:fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire:


----------



## mavsmania41

In the Mavs locker room they need to play X is coming that will get the Mavs pumped up.


----------



## Tristan

Im so nervous its not even funny....this is kinda sad but i feel like my whole month will be no use if dallas goes down tonight....

i might not even watch it cuz of nervousness


----------



## mavsmania41

Or let Dirk listen to rammstein all thier music is German but its so Awesome maybe he can actually understand the lyrics cuz I cant. this song called Ohne Dich.


----------



## xray

The only thing good to come out of Houston is I45 North. :biggrin: 

Come on Mavs, give 'em 48 minutes of HELL !!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## mavsmania41

The Mavs gotta come out in a blaze of glory. This game is good vs Evil the Rockets look like the soviet Union. Its Rocky vs Ivan the terrible a heavyweight fight.


----------



## KG4MVP2

Go Mavs :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :basket: :basket: :basket: :basket: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rotf: nfire: nfire: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :bsmile: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :chee: :chee: :dogpile: :dogpile: :dogpile: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :fire: :jump: :banana: :buddies: :worship: :mob: :mob: :gbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## CLUTCH#41

Mavs win 101-83.
:banana: 
:cheers:


----------



## mavsmania41

wow you are a Mavs homer lets be real tho I think it comes down to who steps up down the stretch. I see this game coming down to the final minute.


----------



## The Future7

I hope it doesnt come down to final minute. I dont want to be kept in suspense. I hope we win.


----------



## Drewbs

The Future7 said:


> I hope it doesnt come down to final minute. I dont want to be kept in suspense. I hope we win.


It hope it comes down to the last minute, if we win; great, we won against an evenly matched team in a long tough series, and we will be prepared to face the Suns. If we lose, we can at least have the dignity to say that we went down fighting.


----------



## mavsmania41

Very well put if we lose we go down fighting and i think the Rockets could make some noise against the Suns.


----------



## mavsmania41

interesting Barkley and kenny Smith both like Dallas to win game 7. 2 hours and 30 minutes interesting.


----------



## Tmac=PlainSick

Anywanna wanna make a deal with me? Dallas Wins i donate all my points to you, if Houston wins i won't ask for anything in return since heading to the 2nd round will be reward enough. I just have that much faith in my team, GO ROCKETS!!!


----------



## Tristan

Tmac=PlainSick said:


> Anywanna wanna make a deal with me? Dallas Wins i donate all my points to you, if Houston wins i won't ask for anything in return since heading to the 2nd round will be reward enough. I just have that much faith in my team, GO ROCKETS!!!


deal


----------



## mavsmania41

243 points big whoop! I can get that many points from making som in game posts.


----------



## mavsmania41

Tonights goal is to get 150 posts lets get it. And post and cheer the Mavs to a victory lets go MAvs!


----------



## The Future7

Yea I hope a lot of the Mavs fans come and support them in this thread.


----------



## mavsmania41

Why is is when smaller guys make Dirk go way farther from the basket? he needs to take the ball on the block and take it to the rack.


----------



## The Future7

He just hasnt been himself in this series.


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk needs passion that he had at the end of game 5. He needs to make Ryan Bowen look like the little bi*** he is. And make it so bad his own family cant watch the game.


----------



## The Future7

Yea we need him to have a big game. People are beginning to think that Tmac has shut him down completely. Yea Tmac has played good Defense but Dirk is also just not laying well.


----------



## mavsmania41

Abuse MCgrady on the block make that nightmare matchup for Houston.


----------



## The Future7

Dirk also needs to step up on the pick n roll. He stays back thinking Mcgrady is gonna drive but Mcgrady just shoots and scores.


----------



## eaglewu

rockets 108: Mavs 98

1 hour to go.


----------



## mavsmania41

On defense gotta contest every shot. On Offense Push the Ball get Dirk involved in the fast break. Get up on the Rockets early and make them scared.


----------



## SMDre

My nerves are killing me. I hope that the Boston vs. Pacers game doesn’t' run long, but I'm back in Dallas so it shouldn't matter. My Grandmother left for the game about an hour ago.

Go Mavs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## mavsmania41

Dampier 13 fouls per 48 minutes is that crap or what on his part.


----------



## mavsmania41

I am in Houston for the weekend which is a bummer. Actually the Woodlands visting my mom and Dad. I got crap at the store from a Rockets fan I was wearing a Dirk Jersey at the store.


----------



## The Future7

Yea he needs to live up to that "Im the best Center" crap.


----------



## mavsmania41

I dont think us as mavs fan expect Damp to be the best center in the West. We just want him to be solid and slow down Yao. just wanna see 12 points 12 boards and like 3 blocks.


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41

I think the score will be:

Mavs- 104
Rockets- 100


----------



## mavsmania41

Nice prediction I hope the Mavs win even if it is by a point but for some reason If its close I think it favors the Rockets.


----------



## SMDre

The Future7 said:


> Yea he needs to live up to that "Im the best Center" crap.


He shot him self in the foot with that remark. But what people tend to forget is that Damp is just now getting in Basketball shape. Eventhough he played the last few games of the regular season, he wasn't getting big minutes because he was not in shape. Now he can't get minutes because of foul trouble.


----------



## mavsmania41

One thing about that comment was there wernt any cameras around when he said that so I feel that was said off the record. Because if he did it will be all over the media.


----------



## SMDre

mavsmania41 said:


> One thing about that comment was there wernt any cameras around when he said that so I feel that was said off the record. Because if he did it will be all over the media.


True, nobody really knew that he said that untill Kenny and Charles were laughing at him about it.


----------



## mavsmania41

Momentum has been a complete stranger in the series. 82% of the home teams have won the series when it comes to game 7. But something about the numbers has gotta give.


----------



## mavsmania41

Just 40 minutes away from tip lets go Mavs!


----------



## mavsmania41

Rockets have dealt well with big match ups 

Question: The Mavericks are the most difficult opponents for the Rockets in the West. Dirk Nowitzki is a bigger mismatch than Tim Duncan would be because he is too quick for Clarence Weatherspoon or Scott Padget. The Rockets can never defend pick-n-roll well and they will get burned by outside shots. Erick Dampier is the most difficult match up for Yao Ming. How can the Rockets win even two games in this series? 

Pan in Richmond
Answer: You bring up some very valid points. You can add to that the Mavericks' youth and athleticism. 
But the Rockets have defied such match up issues all season, from winning twice in Phoenix, to ending the wining streaks of Miami and Denver, to putting up huge numbers in Dallas. 

Tracy McGrady, who has been phenomenal on the road, can make match up issues irrelevant. Nowitzki's advantage with Juwan Howard out makes it likely that he will have a big series. The Rockets need McGrady to do the same, even if the match up is not as favorable. There is ample reason to believe he can do that. Also, Erick Dampier has played Yao well, especially in Golden State. But Yao generally does well with the big centers. 

The Rockets absolutely have to take care of the ball, rebound and stay out of foul trouble. if they do, there will be close games for the series to be won based on who wins the final minutes, rather than all those match up issues.


----------



## mavsmania41

I dont think this series should tarnish Dirks legacy the Mvp talk for Dirk has went out the window.


----------



## mavsmania41

Its been so annoying seeing houston controlling Dirk but its like Dirk needs to try to take away the advantage I wanna see Dirk fight back. He needs to step up history shows us that in game 7's for Dirk he avg 30 and 15.


----------



## mavsmania41

It really make me furious to see that Cba player Ryan Bowen guarding take advantage when Bowen is on him make him like it.


----------



## mavsmania41

Then make Tracy use his legs and make him use energy. I dont think Dirk will ever be a low post player he is a 2 post play player per night. But I dont recall a player changing this much in 2 weeks.


----------



## mavsmania41

The houston fans drink cough syrup and listen to Chop top music.


----------



## mavsmania41

Even if the Rockets dont win they have a future 24 years young is Yao. 25 Years of age is Mcgrady. So I think they will be back next year and for years to come. How could the Magic have been so lame to trade him. Makes you wonder if that didnt shift the power to the West a little bit.


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41

20 minutes.........................................................................


----------



## mavsmania41

I dont wanna get into the offseason plan as long as possible.


----------



## mavsmania41

I think we expected a little too much its just we are facing a Houston team that are on all cylinders. But this team should stick together I think the chemistry is good we just lack experiance.


----------



## mavsmania41

Lets get this in game thread going and get it active.


----------



## mavsmania41

Wow the road team took the other game 7 the Pacers I hope history doesnt repeat itself later on tonight.


----------



## mavsmania41

The Mavericks has gotta do what they want and must perform. Small ball is off and on If its not working simply just pull the plug and go conventional.


----------



## The Future7

The Game will be starting soon.

LETS GO MAVS


----------



## mavsmania41

It seems like if the Rockets hit thier shots down the stretch they win. If the rockets dont hit the Mavs win. I hate to say its all about the Rockets but I think it could be the difference.


----------



## The Future7

This series has pretty much been about the 4th quarter.


----------



## mavsmania41

Finally looks like a Mavs game will start on time.


----------



## mavsrock27

Dirk was apparently sick today so here's to hoping he can work through it like Michael Jordan did :banana: :banana:


----------



## mavsmania41

The moment of truth has finally come I am just ready to get the game going.


----------



## The Future7

Let Go Mavs!


----------



## The Future7

Mavs have the energy


----------



## mavsmania41

Great crowd tonight looks like game 7 against portland in 2003.


----------



## The Future7

Yao with a foul. And Nice block by Howard.


----------



## The Future7

The Mavs come out Firing.


----------



## The Future7

The Mavericks look like they are back! Lets not let the rockets get into this game.


----------



## mavsmania41

Thats a way to start it keep the crowd invloved in the game. Man It looks like Dirk isnt gonna get the call tonight he has been fouled 2 times and yet no call.


----------



## The Future7

I love how McGrady keeps taking bad shots. We need to limit our turnovers.


----------



## The Future7

We have a good officiating crew tonight. No Worries.


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk is resting maybe cuz of his sickness. Look out we are letting these guys back in.


----------



## mavsmania41

MAvs going small.


----------



## The Future7

3 3s for Finley


----------



## mavsmania41

Bad news Dirk isnt feeling it good news Finley is feeling it thank the hoo doo vodoo gods for Finley.


----------



## Tersk

Please Dallas, please.


----------



## The Future7

Dirks shots have been a little short. Maybe because he is sick.


----------



## mavsmania41

Lets all hope we can get Dirk going or its could be brutal for the Mavs down the stretch.


----------



## mavsmania41

Where have you been all day Theo ? it got to be about high noon in the Usa so I started The Game thread.


----------



## The Future7

Yea. I love our energy so far. Stackhouse looks like he trying to do a little to much.


----------



## Tersk

mavsmania41 said:


> Where have you been all day Theo ? it got to be about high noon in the Usa so I started The Game thread.


Friends

Thanks

Go Dallas


----------



## Arti

Howard and Fin are really stepping it up.


----------



## Tersk

30-20

Let's get a good lead going


----------



## The Future7

Excellent! is how the Mavs are playing


----------



## mavsmania41

Good start thats what I call team ball now we gotta kick the Rockets when they are down which is impossible when they have Mcgrady.


----------



## The Future7

This is looking like the Mavericks. We are playing with energy and scoring. All we need is Dirk to up his FG%


----------



## mavsmania41

by the Way Theo Our goal for tonights game is to get 150 post posts in the thread so lets do it.


----------



## The Future7

I like the Armstrong on James idea.


----------



## The Future7

mavsmania41 said:


> by the Way Theo Our goal for tonights game is to get 150 post posts in the thread so lets do it.



We will pass that pretty soon.


----------



## mavsmania41

Lets continue to give the effort on defense.


----------



## Tersk

Let's aim for 300 or so

Both Dirk and McGrady playing terribly

But Dallas roleplayers winning


----------



## mavsmania41

Enjoying the home cooking how bout you guys?


----------



## mavsmania41

Sounds good whats the record dor an in game thread anyway?


----------



## mavsmania41

Yao really should have 3 fouls instaead thats only 2 and that lose ball foul on dirk was crap.


----------



## Tersk

312 or something is the record


----------



## mavsmania41

Give Armstrong some credit I love his energy what about you guys ?


----------



## mavsmania41

Lets do it Jason Terry=2002 playoff run Mike Bibby!


----------



## The Future7

Jason Terry is so great.


----------



## SMDre

The AAC is unbelieve loud and rockin' :clap: :banana:


----------



## The Future7

Armstrong is really doing it for us. Im loving his and the Mavs energy. Lets make Mutombo eat his guarantee.


----------



## mavsmania41

People say Van Exel but I say Milke Bibby the whole series I say Terry is gonna make a name for himself like Mike BIbby did with that 2002 playoff run.


----------



## mavsmania41

Oh by the Way dont mess with the Rockets board we have better class than those folks.


----------



## mavsmania41

They had to rub it in we dont.


----------



## The Future7

Armstrong has caused some great things to happen.


----------



## mavsmania41

Bowen=CBA player not Germinator


----------



## Tersk

Bowen with his 3rd foul

C'mon Dirk

Dallas up big...please keep the lead


----------



## mavsmania41

Mcgrady is a little ***** go cry you little whiner.

No masked cursing


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk isnt even on the floor. Tmac missed 4 conscutive shots then cursed at the refs what a idiot.


----------



## Tersk

mavsmania41 said:


> Bowen=CBA player not Germinator


:laugh:

Why are we up so much?


----------



## mavsmania41

Defense creating off of turnovers and good shot selction.


----------



## Tersk

How does David Welsey get an offensive rebound? seriously


----------



## The Future7

Yea Lets Go Mavs!


----------



## Tersk

I hope Dampier doesnt get in foul trouble, is he doing a good job on Yao?


----------



## mavsmania41

Look for dirk to come in off the Timeout Damp just picked up his 2nd foul. EHy Theo I can allmost see all the Rockets fans having to change thier avatiar to a Mavs one.


----------



## The Future7

The Mavs are really moving the ball well tonight.


----------



## mavsmania41

We need to make Yao pick up his 3rd and get him on the bench.


----------



## Tersk

Nowitzki 1-5, Dallas up 22

He just hasnt been himself this series


----------



## The Future7

mavsmania41 said:


> Look for dirk to come in off the Timeout Damp just picked up his 2nd foul. EHy Theo I can allmost see all the Rockets fans having to change thier avatiar to a Mavs one.



Oh yea I forgot about this. How Great this would be.


----------



## Tersk

mavsmania41 said:


> Look for dirk to come in off the Timeout Damp just picked up his 2nd foul. EHy Theo I can allmost see all the Rockets fans having to change thier avatiar to a Mavs one.


Same, but then I think about the 19-0 run or the 13 points in 35 seconds and say to myself..Wait till it's over


----------



## Tersk

The Future7 said:


> Oh yea I forgot about this. How Great this would be.


You should get a Dallas avatar if we win man, to show your love for the team


----------



## mavsmania41

Be sure to remind the guys.


----------



## mavsmania41

Coem on lets keep this up this great to watch fianlly doing what we are supposed to do. 3 on Yao this is a time to take advantage.


----------



## mavsmania41

Theo alert CPAW FAn to watch out cuz this could get ugly with the rockets fans.


----------



## Tersk

Yes, Yao gets his 3rd foul! 

Outside of McGrady and Ming, Houston have scored a massive 6 points


----------



## Tersk

mavsmania41 said:


> Theo alert CPAW FAn to watch out cuz this could get ugly with the rockets fans.


Don't you worry man


----------



## The Future7

Come on Mavs Keep the Lead up until halftime.


----------



## mavsmania41

Good timeout its been a little sloppy letting them slowy back in it lets regain our composure.


----------



## Arti

I taste second round.


----------



## mavsmania41

Long game guys Remember Tracy scored 13 points in 30 seconds so they could catch us in a hurry.


----------



## cpawfan

mavsmania41 said:


> Theo alert CPAW FAn to watch out cuz this could get ugly with the rockets fans.


Don't worry, I'm in both game threads :biggrin:


----------



## mavsmania41

Aight sounds good lol I dont plan to start anything if they keep it real.


----------



## The Future7

This has been the best game for the Mavs in this series.


----------



## mavsmania41

Sloopy way to end the first half we left them in the game. I hope Avery jumps thier tails and tell them to finish them off.


----------



## The Future7

Yea we should be up 20.


----------



## The Future7

I hope we comeback out with the same energy


----------



## The Future7

The Mavs always play good in the 3rd quarter. Maybe we can finish off the Rockets in the 3rd.


----------



## The Future7

We must let the Rockets pay for blowing us out in game 6.


----------



## mavsmania41

Loving the NAsh interview.


----------



## mavsmania41

Man the Rockets board is saying Steve Javey is the worst ref ever they wanna cry about the refs as allways us as Mavs fans arnt gonna complain about the refs no matter the outcome.


----------



## Drewbs

The Mavs got scared witht he lead to end the quarter. The were in the drviers seat and their slowly letting Houston back in it. You can't play conservative, yuo have to keep attacking.


----------



## The Future7

Yea I noticed they stopped attacking. We cant let McGrady or James get into this game.


----------



## cpawfan

*Attention Guests that are viewing this thread*

Please take the time to register and provide us your opinions. We are all about having the safe, mature enviroment where you can post from work and home about your favorite team(s).

Here is the link to get your free account 

after you sign up, you will receive an e-mail to activate your account. It's a quick, 2 minute process. *If you do not receive an activation e-mail, please check your junk / bulk mail-boxes.*


----------



## SMDre

Let's not get ahead of our selves. The game is not over and the Rockets did go into the break with confidence. Hopefully we start the 3rd with another flurry. I think we may have to win this game in spite of Dirk.


----------



## Tersk

Ooops, cpaw already posted it

We need to keep up our instinct, not let the Rockets get back into the game and get momentum. If I'm AJ (which I'm not) I keep strict


----------



## mavsmania41

Keep Armstrong on James I love his intensity. And they were saying that Tmac is being held a point per shot attempt so I will take that but dont let the Role players for the Rockets get going. And Dirk grow some Hair and suck it up.


----------



## The Future7

3rd quarter is usually our best.


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk better keep telling the trphy he loves it. BEcause he needs to hold it. The commercial I couldnt resist lol.


----------



## Drewbs

Early leads can be meaningless, lets keep our heads up guys and hope that we can come out with a lot of energy. It doesn't matter whether we are up by 30 or 40, Houston will continue to scare me until theyre dead. We have another 24 minutes of basketball to play, meaning that they have a nother 24 minutes to save themselves. Our hot shooting won't continue all game, we need to keep up a lot of defensive intensity. Houston has to continue to panic, we can't lose this game. Wtih a guy like Tmac, they could start the 3rd with a 10-0 run or something like that, and they would be right in it again.


----------



## The Future7

I made the 150th post mavsmania41


----------



## mavsmania41

Nice Theo says the record is 211 so lets beat that for an in game thread.


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk's struggles continue once again


----------



## mavsmania41

Gosh e can not buy a bucket crap 13 points we need to distance ourselves and no energy.


----------



## mavsmania41

Continue to attack with Speed.


----------



## Tersk

Padgett with a 3 pointer to cut the lead to 16


----------



## The Future7

Jason Terry=MVP of the series for the Mavs


----------



## mavsmania41

Thats how you attack and beat the Rockets you make Yao Run how do oyu think up until this past year the MAvs took 10 of the past 12 meetings against the rockets cuz they pushed the ball and took Yao Out of the game.


----------



## Tersk

Lead is back upto 18

How are the refs?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*I still can't believe Rockets fans and their whining....*


----------



## The Future7

The refs are calling a fair game.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Theo! said:


> Lead is back upto 18
> 
> How are the refs?


*Refs aren't perfect...they never will be! The Mavs are outhustling, outrebounding, and just outplaying the Rockets in all facets of the game.....*


----------



## mavsmania41

Harris phan I loved your sarcasim they whine all day they take up after Jeff Van Gundy.


----------



## Tersk

Wow, I didn't realise Jason Terry had 23 points already


----------



## DHarris34Phan

mavsmania41 said:


> Harris phan I loved your sarcasim they whine all day they take up after Jeff Van Gundy.


*Seriously....that is the one thing I absolutley HATE, blaming the referres....Take some accountablity for your team....*


----------



## Tersk

Dirk with 11 rebounds, at least he's affecting the game in some way


----------



## cpawfan

*Dallas fans, please DO NOT go to the Rockets forum and tell them they are whinning about the refs*

thanks,
cpawfan
Southwest Division Community Moderator


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirks steps up in game 7's history tells us but at least he is living up to his game 7 rebounding.


----------



## mavsmania41

cpawfan said:


> *Dallas fans, please DO NOT go to the Rockets forum and tell them they are whinning about the refs*
> 
> thanks,
> cpawfan
> Southwest Division Community Moderator


Well we all know they are and they cant deny it but you win this time CPaw cuz you gotta do your job.


----------



## The Future7

Howard and Terry have been the story here tonight.


----------



## Zach

I guess it is safe for me to start posting in here again.

Helluva game so far from Howard and Terry.


----------



## The Future7

Damn what a great game. Im so proud of the Mavs.


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk finding other ways to help the team What a run by the Mavs.


----------



## The Future7

Zach said:


> I guess it is safe for me to start posting in here again.
> 
> Helluva game so far from Howard and Terry.



Yea its safe. Dont forget about how well Armstrong has played.


----------



## Tersk

Rockets game thread all of a sudden has more posts than us, come on guys

Fill me in! I'm not watching


----------



## Vinsane

well this game is over for the rockets
good luck in the playoffs and i hope you guys beat suns
wish the nets would of got further in


----------



## mavsmania41

that is team ball.


----------



## Vinsane

Theo! said:


> Rockets game thread all of a sudden has more posts than us, come on guys
> 
> Fill me in! I'm not watching


dirk just hit 86-58 lead


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*What a great victory.....huge confidence boost going into the Phoenix series....*


----------



## Vinsane

t-mac jam


----------



## The Future7

Im so happy we have Terry. He has become a great player in this series.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

The Future7 said:


> Im so happy we have Terry. He has become a great player in this series.


*Terry vs. Nash should be a great matchup.....in fact, there are ALOT of great matchups with Phoenix.*


----------



## The Future7

HAHA James got blocked by Armstrong now hes gonna cry.


----------



## Tersk

DHarris34Phan said:


> *What a great victory.....huge confidence boost going into the Phoenix series....*


We haven't won yet


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*James is gone....goodbye.*


----------



## mavsmania41

Double technical by Mike James the crowd goes crazy yeah Mike James is a thug get rid of him. Greay play by Armstrong he put the lock down on mike James.


----------



## Vinsane

james gets ejected


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Theo! said:


> We haven't won yet


*This game is over.*


----------



## The Future7

Yup and we had the lead the whole game.


----------



## Tersk

Jason Terry with 29 Points already! 4 points in one second he just got..4 consecutive free throws :laugh:


----------



## mavsmania41

This what you call a wire to wire victory total domination!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*The better team is winning the series.*


----------



## The Future7

McGrady is gonna be mad when this is over.


----------



## mavsmania41

So far anyways unless tmac can pull a 28 points in the 4th and the mavs go dry or some crazy thing happens.


----------



## The Future7

The refs called a great game today.


----------



## mavsmania41

Get Dirk going let him have some confidence going intop the series and when houston is down kick them and spit on them show no mercy.


----------



## mavsmania41

Jason Terry the next Mike Bibby he is gonna take this team to a whole new level that nash couldnt.


----------



## Tersk

92-64

I'm so proud of us


----------



## Tersk

Imagine if we copped a whole lot of flak when Nash wins MVP

But if Terry leads us to the title


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*I hope Van Gundy catches a lot of fishes this offseason.*


----------



## The Future7

30 point Lead!


----------



## The Future7

Mike James is gonna eat his fish raw.


----------



## Chaos

AJ's gameplan has worked perfectly. Let T-Mac/Yao get theirs, and absolutely shut down everyone else.


----------



## Tersk

I'm so glad AJ recovered from a terrible coaching debut to get this


----------



## Tersk

We really need to keep the lead up strong for a while, NO SLACKING OFF


----------



## The Future7

Yea I liked that gameplan.


----------



## mavsmania41

IS anyone gonna trackl the gone fishing pics of the rockets for the board to see ?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Theo! said:


> We really need to keep the lead up strong for a while, NO SLACKING OFF


*IDK...I think Bradley is coming in soon....it could get ugly :biggrin: *


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*The Rockets deserved to lose....letting their players do that "hand gesture"....you know the basketball gods frown on that sort of thing.*


----------



## FirstRocket

*Hey Mavs' fans,*
*Rockets going fishing, you guys want any fish? Rockets will gladly offer you some.:biggrin: *


----------



## DHarris34Phan

FirstRocket said:


> *Hey Mavs' fans,*
> *Rockets going fishing, you guys want any fish? Rockets will gladly offer you some.:biggrin: *


*Hehe......at least you have a sense of humor . But yes, I will take a filet.*


----------



## mavsmania41

This is getting ugly unselfish play by Dirk Timeout Rockets is it time to call off the dogs or shoudl we keep it going ?


----------



## Tersk

If only DJ wasnt on the IL


----------



## The Future7

We may be able to get up to 120 in this game. And keep the Rockets under 85.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*I wish Pavel and DJ were able to play....that would be the icing on the cake.*


----------



## FirstRocket

*Well, Mavericks, go get Sun!*


----------



## mavsmania41

Man I wish we could carry some of these points to the next game. Oh well great way to end the series. One thing tho is PHX perimeter players arnt fossils we are gonna have to play man up.


----------



## mavsmania41

Too bad I didnt bet on tonights game I wish I did.


----------



## The Future7

Suns, here we come.


----------



## The Future7

The big 4-0!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*That was entertaining.*


----------



## mavsmania41

40 point win thats what i am talking about.


----------



## The Future7

We held the Rockets under 75


----------



## mavsmania41

Dirk just about chocked after that interview hope he is okay.


----------



## mavsmania41

New in game thread record.


----------



## FirstRocket

DHarris34Phan said:



> *That was entertaining.*


*For you anyway but not me.:curse: *


----------



## Gambino

WOW. I surely didn't expect this. Have nothing to say let's get Phoenix. Nash gained more respect from me with his comments at halftime. Should be a great series.


----------



## mavsrock27

Holy lord yes!! 40 points! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## mavsmania41

Well the Mavs needed that now we start to talk about the next series I dont think we use Damp on Amare. Damp might not be used much this series I look for Henderson to get some playing time on Amare and Marion can bother Dirk so our guards and our team defense is gonna be big.


----------



## mavsmania41

Biggest blow in game 7 history TNT just says.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*LOL @ Charles Barkley...he can't give the Mavericks praise for the life of him.*


----------



## mavsmania41

Gone fishing pics were great anybody gonna post them on the board ?


----------



## mavsmania41

Tonights player of the game Jason Terry
Tonights Jannaking king of the board Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## Tersk

Biggest playoff victory ever?

BTW Todd, this isnt the greatest game thread


----------



## mavsmania41

What was it?


----------



## G-Force

You all just plain took the Rockets out behind the wood shed and gave'em one heckuva whoopin'. Wow. I'm practically speechless. I'm sure that the Suns sat up and took notice, too. That series between Dallas and Phoenix is gonna be somrhing else, aint it?

G-Force


----------



## mavsmania41

yeah I hope so I think its gonna be the 2nd coming of the Kings and Mavs type series what you guys think ?


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41

Good game. Mavs did awesome. I quit watching after 3rd quarter though. I was confident that they had won. I didn't quit watching 'cuz I was bored, I quit watching 'cuz I went to go watch a movie.

SUNS, HERE WE COME!


----------



## KG4MVP2

Go Mavs should be fun watching nash vs nowitzki.


----------



## dave94

Anybody have this game on tape and is willing to dub it for me? My Tivo took the wind out of my sail by deleting it before I could watch it. I'd really appreciate it!


----------

